# Horse wormer?



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Can you use horse wormer on goats? How do I determine how much to give them? Can it be the paste wormer? What kind can I use? Sorry I was just curious, it would make it a lot easier on me if I could just use horse wormer instead of ordering goat wormer off of the internet. (and cheaper on me) Thanks!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, you can use it. The goat dose is usually 2-3x the horse dose by weight. I used EQUIMAX at three times the horse dose with great results.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay thanks! That will be so much easier than ordering everytime I need to worm.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, I have used Ivermectin Liquid Horse Wormer with my goats (was actually suggested by my vet) and it worked excellently! I think you give the LIQUID at a dise of 1cc per 50lbs. but I am not sure about the paste :shrug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Brandi! That's good for me to know too and will be going in my "goat"book. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa I use the "Ivercare" from Tractor Supply....it is very low priced and works just as well with the same ingredient..Ivermectin...weigh your goats and multiply by 3....thats the way I dose mine, example...my 60 pound pygmy/nigi doe gets the dose for a 150 pound horse...which is just over half the dose for a 250# horse...you can't overdose, so what I usually do is put the 250# dose in a 3cc syringe and squeeze out just under half the amount of that dose....has worked very well for me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all horse wormer paste can be given to goats at 3 times the horse dosage (multiply your goats weight by three) and most you cant OD them with

The one I do know you need to be careful with is Quest.


----------



## Bigaj (Jan 16, 2016)

Do you give the liquid by mouth for the goats? And the paste the same way?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any oral dewormer should be given orally.


----------

